# Help with fish identification



## oysterblade (May 11, 2013)

Hi all,
Being new to fishkeeping I need some help in identifying one of my African Cichlids. I have an electric blue, a cytocara moorii and a peacock cichlid. It is the peacock that I am trying to identify what type of aulonocara it is. I am hoping someone on this forum can help me identify him.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Post a picture of the fish. I will move the thread to the Unidentified forum.


----------



## oysterblade (May 11, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/jukcffqagtvlp4m/AafTZgkOI0


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Sciaenochromis fryeri, or hybrid of one - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1328.


----------



## oysterblade (May 11, 2013)

thanks for the reply but it is definitely an aulonocara not a hybrid electric blue. I have an electric blue sciaenochromis fryeri which is totally different shape to this peacock. This peacock has a pale yellow/gold crown and blue. I am thinking that it is an Aulonocara stuartgranti but I want to be sure.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I think he is a hybrid, def. not a pure Aulonocara IMO. Could be a hybrid of Fryeri.

Maybe some more pictures will help, but I can't imagine him being a type of Stuartgranti.


----------



## oysterblade (May 11, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bs1g1zftpqiol01/4Wl2sJ-RXc

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lkes717igsel3t3/r51We092WO


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Another on the side that it isn't an Aulonocara at all, and most likely a Sciaenochromis fryeri hybrid.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

oysterblade, did you know that it is quite common for fryeri to crossbreed with aulonocara? You are getting responses from some very experienced Members and CF Administration.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That second set of pics fremind me of Protomelas spilonatus which have those broken side stripes and a yellow blaze. Might be a hybrid of that also.


----------



## oysterblade (May 11, 2013)

Thankyou everyone who has responded. As I said, I am quite new to the fish keeping world so please forgive me if I have offended anyone. It is quite frustrating that I get sold an aulonocara of some type from a quality LFS only to be told by experienced fish keepers that it is a hybrid. At the end of the day he is a good looking fish. He is starting to develop a really nice blue and yellow colouring. He is approx 7-8cm in length. At the time I bought him, I also bought an electric blue which is about the same size however not really showing any colour yet. Is there a way to tell the sex of the fish?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not sure what he is so guessing hybrid. (For sure no pure Aulonocara sorry) Any Malawi hap/Aulonocara or cross with that much blue is most likely male unless hormone fed.

Yep kind of hard when folk you trust let you down. Sadly all too common. Even had hybrids from BCA auctions where the rules say no hybrids to be sold.
While breeders do not keep Malawi cichlids in one species only tanks, hybrids will always crop up.
Can be hard to spot when young.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sadly many males of various Malawi Haplochromines are none too fussy about what female they breed with. And while the females try their hardest to breed only with same type males in tanks it can often be the dominant male breeds with pretty much anything. Sciaenochromis fryeri being a particular pest, dominating Aulonocara tanks and breeding with Aulonocara females. Though there are many other examples.

This for example.









Bet folk thought keeping Labidochromis sp. Mbamba and Aulonocara jacobfrebergi was safe hybrid wise.
But this guy turned up. 

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sadly the great beauty of Malawi cichlids of being able to mix species in the same tank is also thier problem as they can hybridise.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

oysterblade said:


> Thankyou everyone who has responded. As I said, I am quite new to the fish keeping world so please forgive me if I have offended anyone. It is quite frustrating that I get sold an aulonocara of some type from a quality LFS only to be told by experienced fish keepers that it is a hybrid. At the end of the day he is a good looking fish. He is starting to develop a really nice blue and yellow colouring. He is approx 7-8cm in length. At the time I bought him, I also bought an electric blue which is about the same size however not really showing any colour yet. Is there a way to tell the sex of the fish?


Don't get too down about it - most of us have had a hybrid or 2 in our tanks that turn out to be really nice looking fish. If you aren't breeding them and are just going for an attractive all male show tank, there's really nothing wrong with keeping him. Of course we don't want to encourage breeders and dealers to distribute hybrids, so it's good to avoid them when possible. Also remember that most good LFS's don't intentionally try to mislead their customers, but are merely working with the info provided by the breeder/wholesaler. That's why it's always good to ask your LFS a lot of questions, and if you aren't positive about a fish post a photo of it here before buying it.

The best way to determine the gender of most cichlids is to vent them. Look in the library section for tips on venting.


----------

